# Game 2 - [3] San Antonio Spurs @ [2] Phoenix Suns [Spurs lead 1-0] - 5/8; TNT



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Playoff Watch: 


















*(Suns have been placed on SEVERE)*

 *Suns Review *


> _If Sunday's Game 1 is any type of indicator of what type of series to expect, the Western Conference semifinal matchup between the Suns and Spurs will end up being an action-packed series that will come down to the wire.
> Steve Nash, bloodied from a collision earlier in the fourth quarter, buried a 3-pointer to pull Phoenix even at 102-102 with 2:23 to play. But Tim Duncan and Tony Parker responded with consecutive baskets for a four-point lead that San Antonio never relinquished in a 111-106 road win in the series opener.
> 
> Duncan finished with a game-high 33 points and also grabbed 16 rebounds, while Parker added 32 points and eight assists.
> ...


* NBA.com's Suns-Spurs Series Page*

*Game 1: Spurs 111, Suns 106*

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*





































*(PG) Steve Nash (SG) Raja Bell (SF) Shawn Marion (PF) Kurt Thomas (C) Amare Stoudemire*

*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*San Antonio Spurs Projected Lineup: *





































*(PG) Tony Parker (SG) Michael Finley (SF) Bruce Bowen (PF) Tim Duncan (C) Francisco Elson*

*Head Coach:*








*Greg Popovich* 

*Sixth Man:*
















*(G) Leandro Barbosa vs (SG) Manu Ginobili*​


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Game 2 - [3] San Antonio Spurs @ [2] Phoenix Suns - 5/8; TNT*

Alright, lets stop Finley and Horry and grab some boards and we should be fine.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 2 - [3] San Antonio Spurs @ [2] Phoenix Suns - 5/8; TNT*

Suns are not going to win the series if they lose tonight.

They better bring it. 

I want to see Kurt get the crunch time minutes.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Game 2 - [3] San Antonio Spurs @ [2] Phoenix Suns - 5/8; TNT*

I'm going to the game TONIGHT! I actually have REALLY good seats. I am pretty much right behind Sarver.... but a little more under the basket... 


ok behind the basket.... 

on the second level......


fourth row back......(sigh)


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Game 2 - [3] San Antonio Spurs @ [2] Phoenix Suns - 5/8; TNT*

And *THAT* is why Kurt Thomas was brought to Phoenix!

What a fantastic win! Doing it on defense for a change! This gives us a lot of hope. If we can shoot poorly and *still* beat the Spurs, then we definitely have a chance.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 2 - [3] San Antonio Spurs @ [2] Phoenix Suns - 5/8; TNT*

Suns win 101-81. Tie the series 1-1. See D'Antoni this is why you start Kurt Thomas. Duncan may make tough shots, but he can't do it all the time.

Marion contained Parker. Nash was Nash.


Suns need to steal game 1 in SA and will have plenty of rest between now and game 3 which is Saturday (though I doubt they will because they like to make it harder on themselves)


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Game 2 - [3] San Antonio Spurs @ [2] Phoenix Suns - 5/8; TNT*



Dissonance19 said:


> Suns win 101-81. Tie the series 1-1. See D'Antoni this is why you start Kurt Thomas. Duncan may make tough shots, but he can't do it all the time.
> 
> Marion contained Parker. Nash was Nash.
> 
> ...


Jeez, that's a long time away. What am I supposed to do until then?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 2 - [3] San Antonio Spurs @ [2] Phoenix Suns - 5/8; TNT*



Sedd said:


> Jeez, that's a long time away. What am I supposed to do until then?



Watch the entertaining Utah-Golden State series? Don't watch the Eastern conference games unless you wanna catch up on your sleep.

But yeah, it's pretty freaking long in between.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I've been saying this all along, KT is the key against the Spurs.

Marion and Bell being able to contain Ginobili and Parker shouldn't be overlooked.
They did a fantastic job. Amare had a good game offensively, so did Nash. 

I like D'Antoni subbing KT out when Duncan goes out and puts Diaw in when Oberto comes in.
Even Diaw, Mrs. Softy, can take Finley or Barry in the post. I don't understand why they put those guys
on him. Boris hates being guarded by a taller player. As long as Diaw punishes the smaller players, I'm happy with him.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Don't get too high on yourselves, it was a good win, but SA missed a lot of shots themselves. They weren't hitting any in shootaround, and it carried into the game. My brother tapped me on the shoulder as I was watching the Suns pre-game, and pointed out that the Spurs weren't making anything. I looked over and saw that they were missing layups badly and jumpshots and whatnot. The only people making shots were Ginobili and Duncan. I don't expect Parker and Ginobili to combine for 8-23FG for the rest of the series. Well, maybe Manu, he's been stinking up the playoffs this year.

OT: It was awesome that we all were wearing nose bandages!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Don't get too high on yourselves, it was a good win, but SA missed a lot of shots themselves. They weren't hitting any in shootaround, and it carried into the game. My brother tapped me on the shoulder as I was watching the Suns pre-game, and pointed out that the Spurs weren't making anything. I looked over and saw that they were missing layups badly and jumpshots and whatnot. The only people making shots were Ginobili and Duncan. I don't expect Parker and Ginobili to combine for 8-23FG for the rest of the series. Well, maybe Manu, he's been stinking up the playoffs this year.
> 
> OT: It was awesome that we all were wearing nose bandages!


Yeah, that was funny. Did they hand out those bandages?
Did you take any pictures or video?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Yeah, that was funny. Did they hand out those bandages?
> Did you take any pictures or video?


 I came with mine. Most people had one on before they entered the arena, from what i saw.

Edit: ESPN.com says:


> A local radio station passed out bandages for fans, including Suns owner Robert Sarver, to wear over their noses in support of Nash. ..


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It was good victory  Suns really played good defensively  Suns let opponent to score 30 pts less than in Game 1  It is pretty good  KT should stay in starting lineup too... I just don't like double defense against Parker... He is good PG, he can pass to another guy and he will score easely, or will shot free...


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Whoever Finley and Horry are guarding need to attack the basket. Raja was getting to the bucket with ease.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Apparently, D'Antoni told Marion to concentrate on defense more than scoring




> Did you notice ...
> Marion’s job on Tony Parker? The Spurs’ sparkplug has tortured the Suns all season. He had 32 in the Suns' Game 1 loss. On Tuesday, Marion shut down Parker, limiting him to 13 points and three assists.
> 
> “Shawn Marion was outstanding," Steve Nash said.
> ...



Quotes from Kurt and Nash
Post Game Chatter



> “I definitely love (this style.) It reminds me of when I played in college my senior year when I was able to lead the nation in scoring and rebounding. We just ran it up and down, pushed the ball and pressed. We don’t really press that much here; we just try and get as many offensive possessions as we can." – Kurt Thomas, who had 12 points and four rebounds.
> 
> “I don’t think I’m as slow as everyone thinks." – Thomas.
> 
> “He’s a vet – a vet who has been to the Finals. He’s a professional. He comes to work every day. He knows the tricks of the trade, the nuances. He understands the game, has a great demeanor and toughness to him. It’s been tough on him not to play as much as he would’ve liked, but at the same it’s a tribute to what kind of person and player and teammate he is." – Steve Nash on Thomas.


----------



## lessthanjake (Jul 4, 2005)

The lineup of Kurt Thomas, Bell, Marion, Amare, and Nash murders the Spurs in my opinion. Bell shuts down Ginobili. Marion shuts down Parker, and KT at least stops Duncan from completely taking over. On the offensive end Nash and Amare still have the pick and roll while Marion does his thing and Bell and Thomas are sometimes open for kick outs from Nash which they both consistently make. At the same time, that lineup doesnt surrender the rebounding that other lineups do. Marion, Amare, and Thomas is actually a very good rebounding frontcourt.

They need to stick with that starting lineup. I dont see the Spurs being able to do well against it.


----------

